# RAF Coltishall..Norfolk..Part one



## Mikeymutt (Dec 6, 2018)

Ihave sat on this one for a fair while.earlier in the year I made quite a lot of trips here trying to find various bits of it.I had been on a visit here years ago and saw some bits,but I knew there was so much more to it.being near to me it was essy to go regularly to check it out.there is security on the site and cameras.so you just have to be a bit careful.Coltishall is now used as an industrial estate with many old buildings in use.it started off as battle of Britain fighter base during the second world war.fighter planes off various sorts were flown from here including hurricanes and spitfires.after the war it was used heavily in the cold war and was designated as a V bomber dispersal site.basically a back up airfield if the aircrafts hme airfield was damaged.the last planes to be based here was the jaguar jets.these saw service in the first gulf war.with the introduction of the euro fighter Coltishall was deemed none essential and so the station closed in 2006.it was a big question what was going to happen to the site.then Norfolk county council stepped in and bought it and this raised a few eyebrows.there track record is not great.
Part two can be found here.

https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/military-sites/36754-raf-coltishall-norfolk.html

SERGEANTS MESS

I have visited the officers mess a few times meeting up with pretty vacant and JSP o one time as they visited too.the sergeants mess though is like the officers mess but not so grand.here the NCO's could relax and unwind,there was accommodation provided on the wings and a new block added.























































The more modern accommodation blocks.



















RECREATION

As usual with the armed forces recreation is a big factor.on coltishall there was a pool,gym and five aside football plus fields for grass sports.sadly the gym is a no go now.











































BATTERY MAINTENANCE

This building was for storage off batteries for planes and veichles.jet planes carry some hefty batteries so a place was needed to store them safely,also there was a bit at the front for testing and draining the batteries.it had a morgue feel to it and now known as the battery morgue.



































BOMB STORES AND FUEL

A different way in was needed to do these as they are a fair way from the main site.and with CCTV covering the way down I did not want to get caught in the open.like most airfields the bomb stores are located a fair way from the main base for safety.and near to where they would take off.here there was a large building for testing the bombs and making sure they were safe.nearby is the fuel stores.not sure if these were for the planes or not.








































A more modern variety of the pillbox




the fuelling area.

























HANGAR

AS per standard there are four hangars here.several are in use.most of the maintenance work on the planes went on in here.to the sides there is offices and canteen areas.there was seriously nice airmans graffiti in here.


----------



## Silverlight (Dec 6, 2018)

Excellent set there. Sad to seethe place slowly disintegrating. Let’s hope the council actually do something with the place. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## MD (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice set pics matethe Sargents mess 
Hasn’t got the same nice feel about it as the officers mess


----------



## krela (Dec 7, 2018)

Great stuff Mikey, thank you.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 7, 2018)

As I mentioned in Part Two excellent stuff again, I like the paintings.


----------



## wolfism (Dec 7, 2018)

Well done, the murals are great..


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Dec 7, 2018)

Super stuff mikey!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 11, 2018)

Thank you all..the sergeants mess is deffo the poor man's version off the officers mess


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh blimey a right old mix that lot!
The photos at the beginning had awful carpets and wallpaper! Took me back decades that..
Is the open internal tower thing actual accommodation? Do doors open out-over to rooms?? It reminds me of a prison. Actually being stationed somewhere like that would be torture for me!

Lots of interesting bits to that place. Hopefully the buildings and land are put to use - I hate to see useful stuff ruined and lost.
Did you smell any pipes to check for fuel? Asking for a friend that's all.

Thanks for the mega effort with this.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Dec 12, 2018)

Superb report, thanks!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 12, 2018)

The V Bomber disposal sites were nothing to do with 'damage to the home base' - although they would be useful for landing on, if the home base had been put out of action during an operational sortie. They were there to allow the Bomber Force to be dispersed all over the country, in an effort to prevent enemy action destroying all the V Bombers on the ground. A common practise, used many times in the early days of WW2, to protect our Bomber Squadrons and always written up in the Squadron operating procedures.


----------



## short memory 83 (Dec 15, 2018)

I live close by. Norsesecurity do this site for the council. Absolutely woeful. The times we just walk through the gate to explore!! Up until 2014/15 they had dog units through a firm called k9 security,no chance of us getting on with them there! Luckily its an easy splore now. Top pics mate. The control tower is easy,just a keypad. Easy code.


----------

